# Ordering from MyTheresa in Australia



## carries shoes

Hi everyone,
I'm looking to make my first YSL purchase of a Toy LouLou bag, but e only place I can find the colour combination that I want is on Mytheresa.  I'm in Australia, and would like to know what your experiences have been ordering from them.  I'm nervous to hand my hard earned cash over to an online store overseas.


----------



## julia.pa

I don't know about Australia but I have ordered from them several times (I'm European) and it has always been an easy process, even returns and one time I returned an item because it was faulty and it was quick and easy as well. Very helpful customer service when I asked about returning the faulty item.


----------



## MASEML

I’ve purchased from them a few times. I just ordered something 2 days ago and it arrived the next day! 

Fast delivery from Germany to the US. They are actually owned by Neiman Marcus, a large luxury store in the US.


----------



## l.ch.

I’m also in Europe and have ordered several times from them! Love mytheresa!


----------



## gagabag

I’m from Australia and have ordered at mytheresa several times. All very timely delivery and nicely packed! Amazing customer service too, the one time I had to contact them.


----------



## carries shoes

Thanks all for your comments.  I have bitten the bullet so to speak and ordered the bag from Mytheresa!  I'm a little giddy waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Shopwaytoomuch

I have purchased from Mytheresa before (not YSL, some Gucci shoes) and they arrived from Germany in 3 days (and I ordered at around 11pm Australian time, so really only 2 days as I ordered 11pm one night, next day by the time I woke up they had shipped and then I got them the next day), my mind was blown!  Takes longer to get things from interstate let alone shipped from Europe to Australia.

Hope you love your bag!


----------



## carries shoes

My bag arrived and she is gorgous!  I have named her Giselle 
I got the Dusty Grey YSL Toy Lou Lou.  The delivery was quite fast as I ordered Friday evening and got the bag Thursday morning. In perfect condition, beautifully wrapped and flown across the work to Australia from Germany with care.  I couldn't be happier. Thank you everyone for your encouragement!


----------



## matchfox

carries shoes said:


> My bag arrived and she is gorgous!  I have named her Giselle
> I got the Dusty Grey YSL Toy Lou Lou.  The delivery was quite fast as I ordered Friday evening and got the bag Thursday morning. In perfect condition, beautifully wrapped and flown across the work to Australia from Germany with care.  I couldn't be happier. Thank you everyone for your encouragement!


Hi, did you have to pay any tax or import duties?


----------



## gagabag

matchfox said:


> Hi, did you have to pay any tax or import duties?


It is DDP (delivery duty paid) so the taxes & duties should all be included in the price


----------



## matchfox

gagabag said:


> It is DDP (delivery duty paid) so the taxes & duties should all be included in the price


Thank you!


----------



## sabs002

gagabag said:


> I’m from Australia and have ordered at mytheresa several times. All very timely delivery and nicely packed! Amazing customer service too, the one time I had to contact them.


Thanks for this, I was about to ask the same Question. I just ordered a WOC from. YSL online hoping for it to come within a few days but its been sent from Italy to Hong Kong to Sydney. Who would have thought? They have Sydney stores! So, I guess time wise you will get it on a similar time line as ordering online in Australia


----------



## Abc85

Do bags ordered from mytheresa come with the YSL box?


----------



## carries shoes

Abc85 said:


> Do bags ordered from mytheresa come with the YSL box?


Mine did.  It came in the dust bag, then inside the Saint Laurent box and that was then inside a Mytheresa box


----------



## liberty33r1b

I just ordered a bag from them, it came without the Saint Laurent box (just the dust bag) is that normal or should there always be a box?


----------



## carries shoes

Thats strange @liberty33r1b 
Mine came with the box.  Was yours perhaps on sale?  Mine was full price so that might be why.


----------



## liberty33r1b

yes I bought during private sale, thanks for explaining!


----------



## Yellow duckling

Does mytheresa refund duty and taxes. I’m in Australia


----------



## jowo2020

Yellow duckling said:


> Does mytheresa refund duty and taxes. I’m in Australia


When I ordered and returned in 2019, duty and taxes was refunded.

As a side note, return experience was good with mytheresa, unlike when buying from ysl who made it very difficult to return and couldn’t (pretended) to see what issue I had with the bag.


----------



## dontencourageme

jowo2020 said:


> When I ordered and returned in 2019, duty and taxes was refunded.
> 
> As a side note, return experience was good with mytheresa, unlike when buying from ysl who made it very difficult to return and couldn’t (pretended) to see what issue I had with the bag.


Did you still have the tag attached? I’m trying to get a Gucci WOC exchanged because the canvas is uneven but they’re making me go through this after sale process thing instead and said that I didn’t qualify for a return


----------



## jowo2020

dontencourageme said:


> Did you still have the tag attached? I’m trying to get a Gucci WOC exchanged because the canvas is uneven but they’re making me go through this after sale process thing instead and said that I didn’t qualify for a return


Yes, all the tags were attached and bag still mostly in the original wrapping. 

Did you remove the tags? Nearly all will reject an outright return if the tags are removed.


----------



## dontencourageme

jowo2020 said:


> Yes, all the tags were attached and bag still mostly in the original wrapping.
> 
> Did you remove the tags? Nearly all will reject an outright return if the tags are removed.


I did… I got too excited and only realised the misalignment as soon as I did too!  I’m so sad… I can’t stop seeing the unevenness and it’s making me feel self conscious about giving out fake vibes


----------

